# NSFW Pokémon RP (18+)



## Trash-Cat (Apr 15, 2020)

Stuck at home and bored! So why the hell not?

Writing preference is 3rd person, past tense, paragraph style. Your grammar and spelling doesn’t have to be perfect!

Pokémon/Pokémon or Pokémon/Trainer (oc or canon) 

This is all very loose; just wanna have some silly fun. Lgbtq+ themes/pairings welcome! 

Hard No’s: vore, gore, scat and vomit


----------



## im blue (Apr 15, 2020)

This sounds pretty fun, right up my alley.

would you be chill if I sent you a DM and we talk there?


----------



## Anon_the_human (Apr 16, 2020)

Hmm, I am interested, do you have a Discord?


----------



## darkemberwolf430 (May 26, 2020)

If you're still looking I like pokemon rp dm me and we can talk about details and stuffs


----------



## Jwolfan (Dec 16, 2020)

Trash-Cat said:


> Stuck at home and bored! So why the hell not?
> 
> Writing preference is 3rd person, past tense, paragraph style. Your grammar and spelling doesn’t have to be perfect!
> 
> ...


I'm down. Trainer x pokemon sounds good


----------

